# What mill?



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey I've got a question for all who know. I'm looking to buy a band mill. My plan is to start milling what I need and let people know I'm for hire. Then make a reasonable income with it. I've hired an woodmizer lt40 and I like the way it cuts. I might have a possibility at buying an lt40h that need a little work at a good price, I recently came across an ad for the Hudson hfe 36 new for 5700? Any suggestions? Thanks I'm open to other mills as well but I do not have much coin


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I used to sell Hud-Son equipment....and I own their farmboss 36....and am satisfied....BUT let's lay things out in the open.

Their Farmboss is built on a heavier framework. Hud-Son builds several grades/levels as do most companies...UNFORTUNATELY part of being "competitive". Their next step down is the Oscar line which is the minimum I'd buy in and the 328 being the smallest....and now the hfe's...OH WELL, NOT for me nor did I recommend them when I sold Hud-Sons. The hfe's are the basic, cheapest way they can build and sale at what consumers are demanding now....cheap...cheaper....cheapest........Not quality minded.

I bought the Farmboss due to it's head style (4 post),capabilities, build and it's price. I've made custom adjustments to meet my needs.

Woodmizers are a monorail style and many like that style due to the openness of loading.
Timberkings are a 4 post as with Baker, Cook's and several others.

You mentioned making extra money....the price of machine usually coincides with speed of units...I had several customers that made side money with their Oscar 328's, but for speed and width you need to go bigger.

"not much coin" = not much saw ..... a decent used saw for extra sawing business would be in $6-8,000 + used and $15,000 + new.

Things to look for....1) log diameter isn't the same as cut between the guides Minumum 32" log size and 24" between the guides 2) manual/electric/hydraulic controls for head up/down and up/down track 3) log loading....manual/electric/hydraulic.

Main thing is enjoy and have fun.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Flaggfreak (Aug 9, 2011)

Great info Tim thanks I was going to ask the same question glad I came across this post.


----------

